# taxidermists in the bismarck area



## averyghg

Just wondering if anyone knew of any non-yellow paged taxidermists around the bismarck area that are at a somewhat reasonable price ( <200 for a duck <250 for a snow goose) that does a good job. It seems like all the ones in the phone book are very expensive. And yes i understand that they probably do a superb job but im a poor azz college kid who would like to get a nice greenie mounted and a snow blue cross.


----------



## jimbob357

I'm not sure how expensive he is on birds.
But Wes Ennen of Trail's End taxidermy of Menoken might be a place to try. Phone number is (701) 673-3486.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

What is a snow/blue cross? I always thought they were the same but different color phases. Not? :wink:


----------



## averyghg

okay so technically yeah they are the same species but a snow stays the same color its whole life and a blue stays the same color its whole, so when they breed together they either can come up with snows, blues, or mixed color. The one i shot was completely white except for the wings, they were the blue, black, and had white streaks just like a blue


----------



## boondocks

As far as price wise Trails End Taxidermy is the way to go.I had him do a couple of fish for me and they are excellent!Every time I look at other mounts, they don't even come close to his as far as fish go.I'm not sure about the birds,but if you go out there ,he always has a ton of pictures and mounts for you to look at.

Call of the Wild and Dakota TaxIdermy are none other than rediculous with their prices.


----------



## Rick Acker

Call of the wild...You get what you pay for...Any buba could go on line and try to learn how to mount a bird. If you don't care about the end result, then I suppose the price would be rediculous. However, if you knew how many hours actually goes into a Goose or duck mount. You would see that even $250 for a duck mount is a bargain!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

Very true, people have no idea how much work is involved in putting out a quality mount. I am still new to the taxidermy game and have decided I can make a lot more money training dogs than mounting birds. I will still mount birds especially for myself and for a limited number of clients. I enjoy it but I just plain don't have the time to put out too many birds.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## mallard_molester

250 for a duck mount is high, guy in lincoln nebraska, charges, 175 for big ducks, and he does great work, he has lots of stuff on display at various scheels shops.


----------



## Rick Acker

If he is as good as you say he is...then he is under payed for $175 a duck! He working for about 10 bucks an hour! Might as well get a fast food job!


----------

